# Life On Mars



## rune (Mar 10, 2012)

Are there any fans on here?  Ive been waiting for the DVD sets to be reduced and it finally happened 

I so enjoyed watching these two series again. And wished there had been more to be honest.

Gene Hunt was my favourite character


----------



## dask (Mar 10, 2012)

I really liked the U.S. version. Didn't know at the time it was a remake of the British show which I haven't seen but would like to someday.


----------



## MemoryTale (Mar 11, 2012)

I loved Life on Mars! Never bothered with Ashes to Ashes though.


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Mar 19, 2012)

Life on Mars is brilliant. I especially love the relationship between Gene Hunt and Sam Tyler. Ashes to Ashes is also quite good but not as good as Life on Mars.


----------



## rune (Mar 31, 2012)

Now I didnt think Ashes to Ashes had the same feel to it. Its a guy drama to me Life on Mars and thats why it works - dont ask me why - LOL
Gene Hunt has to be the funniest character Ive seen in a long time in a drama. Thing is he's not trying to be funny, but is


----------



## Roxy (Apr 8, 2012)

Recently got both seasons for a tenner.  Didn’t know there was a US version.  Preferred this to Ashes to Ashes, and Hunt was a great (laugh out loud) character.  

Short run series like this, which the BBC produce, is a pretty good format.  Better than 20 odd episode seasons which end up containing filler episodes that do nothing but draw out the story.


----------



## Sapha (Sep 5, 2012)

I thoroughly enjoyed the original version of _Life On Mars_, and to a lesser extent, _Ashes to Ashes_. The banter between Gene Hunt and Sam Tyler was brilliant. 

_Ashes_ is a must watch if you are looking for answers to some of the questions raised from watching _Life On Mars_; such as why are they all there, the relevance of the pub etc. 

I didn't care much for the American remake.


----------

